# Touche F1 à F10 bloqué??!!????



## syaone (8 Octobre 2007)

bonjour a tous

j'ai un PowerBook G4,et mes touches  F1 à F10 sont bloqué!!!aucune des fonctions ne marchent(son,luminosité,verr.mun,...)


j'ai fais le tour des prefrences et rien a faire!!!!

:hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: 

quelqu'un aurai une solution....???


----------



## Tox (8 Octobre 2007)

Préférences système -> Clavier et Souris -> onglet clavier -> décocher "Utiliser les touches F1-F12 pour contrôler les fonctions logicielles"


----------



## syaone (8 Octobre 2007)

J'avais d&#233;ja essay&#233;,et rien &#224; faire?!??!!!


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2007)

syaone a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> j'ai un PowerBook G4,et mes touches  F1 à F10 sont bloqué!!!aucune des fonctions ne marchent(son,luminosité,verr.mun,...)
> 
> ...




Salut,

Y a-t-il une touche "fonction" sur ton clavier ? (abrégée en "fn")
Si oui, essaie d'appuyer simultanément sur le touche fn et une touche F1 à F10.
Si non, no idea...

Sly54


----------



## syaone (10 Octobre 2007)

j'ai essayé...rien ne se passe!


----------



## Tox (10 Octobre 2007)

Plutôt normal, sachant qu'il s'agit de la même piste que celle que j'ai proposée. Ton problème est pour le moins intriguant...


----------



## usurp (12 Octobre 2007)

syaone a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> j'ai un PowerBook G4,et mes touches  F1 à F10 sont bloqué!!!aucune des fonctions ne marchent(son,luminosité,verr.mun,...)
> 
> ...




Même problème pour moi suite à réinstallation PB G4 1 GHz

Toujours pas trouvé de solution

--usurp--


----------



## syaone (12 Octobre 2007)

J'ai aussi tout réinstallé et ca ni change rien...se weekend je vais démonter le clavier pour vérifier la nappe...


----------

